
Theremin - kgthegreat
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theremin
======
zimpenfish
I recommend the Clara Rockmore recordings. "The Swan" is amazing - wouldn't be
surprised if the Star Trek theme had been influenced by it.

